# Foyer storage bench



## jackie (Feb 3, 2010)

I am wanting to build a foyer bench that is rather long. I want to be able to store shoes and boots thant we pull off at our front door under the bench. I want to be able to sit down take off our shoes store them under the bench. I want the bench to have sliding doors in front and no bottom under the bench. that way the shoes will be on the floor and i can move the bench and clean underneath it. But i can slide the doors on the bench to be able to hide the shoes under neathe. Anyone with ideas???????


----------



## wseand40 (Jan 24, 2010)

*Bench*

It sounds like a mudroom bench. I am thinking something like a roll down desk type sliding system or maybe go easier with a curtain design.


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*A sliding door will*

need to be hung entirely from the top since, you won't want any track or obstructions on the floor. You really should use a "flipper door" that rises up and under the bench bottom out of the way entirely like this. 
http://cabinetmakerssupply.com/flipper_cabinet_supply_617_ctg.htm

http://wwhardware.com/catalog.cfm/GroupID/Pivot%20Door%20Hardware/CatID/KV8050%20Flipper%20Door/showprod/1 :thumbsup: bill


----------



## FRNX (Feb 4, 2010)

Here is one that I have been working on. Maybe you can change it to suit your needs.










EDIT: Nevermind, I didn't read the part about no bottom.


----------

